# turntable?



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Ok so ive always liked music.... but after starting guitar a few years ago I have really gotten into music and has become my number one hobby.

I was interested in starting to collect music in vinyl (because bottle caps got boring)

The idea came into mind when I say Lamb of Gods new album wrath is also going to be released and vinyl and I find alot of my fav bands are putting out there albums on vinyl. I want to collect some old records to but ill start with what I can get easy....

So my real quesiton is im trying to find a record player.. I didnt even know you could still buy them! anyhoo is this a good one? As long as it wont break the records and sound ok.

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Turntable&product=4202023


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Couple recent threads on the subject.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20587

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20572


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...log=Online&category=Turntable&product=4202023


 
Try to find a used turntable, you'll probably find one for just as cheap and 10 times the quality.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Frankly, no...the vinyl issue was covered a bit in this thread and there's a few table recommendations in there too. I wouldn't waste a single cent on a Nexxtech branded _anything_.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Whoops...Jeff beat me to it.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

well there is no way in hell im spending over 150 bucks on this.... were going to the city tommorrow so ill see...

what about this from Denon? there a good company

http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/529.asp


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

The DP-29F includes a built-in phono equalizer to connect the unit to an integrated amp that does not have its own equalizer. 



it says that in description so does that mean i wont need the phono adapter thing like it says in the other thread?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Going to the city? It's tough finding places that sell turn tables in Calgary, so I'm not sure what you are going to find in Saskatoon on a Sunday if that is where you are going.

Seriously for $150 you can find a good quality used unit, just start looking around. Heck I bet someone in Hudson Bay has a nice used unit collecting dust they want to get out of the basement.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

the problem is no one in town wants to let go of there record player.... lets say i was going to buy new... would this be good

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-PL-99...urntable/dp/B00009QORL/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Prod...log=Online&category=Turntable&product=4202023

im hoping the later is ok cause i wont have to pay the insane shipping


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> the problem is no one in town wants to let go of there record player.... lets say i was going to buy new... would this be good
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-PL-99...urntable/dp/B00009QORL/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1
> 
> ...


Amazon.com won't ship electronics into to Canada. And as hollowbody said the second one is a piece of crap.

I'd suggest Ebay.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Pepper_Roni said:


> The DP-29F includes a built-in phono equalizer to connect the unit to an integrated amp that does not have its own equalizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it says that in description so does that mean i wont need the phono adapter thing like it says in the other thread?


You're right, you won't need a phono preamp. There are several units like that out there, I believe Sony makes one too. If you're heading to a mall, check out a Sony Store. I believe they are $199.00.

Now, I don't recommend either player, but if you definitely don't want to/can't pursue used tables, then spend as little as possible on a new mass-market one. Once you've got your feet wet, you can decide whether you appreciate vinyl enough to take it up a notch.

One more thing to consider. Mass-market tables are low-quality and aren't as adaptable as the real thing. You may not be able to set things like VTA or anti-skate. These terms have to do with the amount of pressure the arm puts on the needle and, thus, into the groove. An incorrectly set table can really chew up a record. A properly set one will let you play records over and over indefinitely.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

I was thinking if I cant find a used one ill go with the pioneer because it has really good reviews and i can get it shipped to canada through this site....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/287976-REG/Pioneer_PL990_PL_990_Turntable.html

Ill try to look for used but if I cant the pioneer looks like a winner


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

i found this cheaper one made by sony what do ya think?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/317051-REG/Sony_PSLX250H_PS_LX250H_Turntable.html#specifications


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I am holding on to my DUAL 1210 turntable. If you can find one get it. They are durable and tough AND very good.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bscott said:


> I am holding on to my DUAL 1210 turntable. If you can find one get it. They are durable and tough AND very good.


+1 - an old Dual or Thorens table will wipe the floor with anything mass-market today. 

As for the Pioneer vs. Sony vs. Brand-X, I honestly don't think you will find a huge improvement between one brand and another at that price point. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they all source their tables from one place OEM and rebrand them under their banner. It's not financially feasible for Sony or Pioneer to R&D and build 'tables, so I'm almost certain they're just rebranded anyway. I would suggest you go for the best price and see how "into" vinyl you get. If the bug bites hard, save up for a Rega, VPI or something.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bscott said:


> I am holding on to my DUAL 1210 turntable. If you can find one get it. They are durable and tough AND very good.


Yeah Duals are very good turntables. I've got an old Dual 505 which I haven't used for years because the right RCA jack went out on me back in 1990 or so and I never bothered to get it repaired. With all this talk about people wanting to buy turntables and vinyl, I can see there's definitely a resurgence and I think I just may take my Dual in and get the jack either replaced or repaired and also have them give it a bit of a "check-up" so to speak. I officially switched to CDs after that jack went on me. Man, hard to believe I haven't listened to any of my old vinyl albums for 19 years.  Good luck with your future turntable Pepper_Roni, whatever you choose.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

i think ima just go with the sony for now since money is tight in high school . One question is says that it has a replacable stylus but not cartrige... whats a cartrige?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Pepper_Roni said:


> i think ima just go with the sony for now since money is tight in high school . One question is says that it has a replacable stylus but not cartrige... whats a cartrige?


A cartridge is a shell that holds the stylus (or needle). You'll find it hard to find replacement styluses these days, as cartridges are much more common, but don't worry, the stylus won't need replacing for a while. I'm sure Sony carries a direct replacement for it if needed, and some old radio shops will have a dusty rotating display somewhere in the back room with some in there too.

Once you've fallen in love with vinyl, you'll want to get a nicer 'table anyway, and then you can get one that deals with cartridges.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help guys. In the future i do plan on getting a good player.... but for now the sony will do me good. Now to find my dads old records and get some of my own


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> Ok thanks for the help guys. In the future i do plan on getting a good player.... but for now the sony will do me good. Now to find my dads old records and get some of my own


When you find those old records, make sure to clean them properly before playing them. If you don't you just grind the dust into the record and ruin them forever.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> When you find those old records, make sure to clean them properly before playing them. If you don't you just grind the dust into the record and ruin them forever.


 thank god for saying that I never would have thought of it. What's the proper method to clean a record? a damp cloth?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> thank god for saying that I never would have thought of it. What's the proper method to clean a record? a damp cloth?


Cloth won't get into the grooves. They make special vinyl cleaning brushes, some comes with cleaning solution for a deeper cleaning and others are dry for everyday dust removal before playing.

The subject is discussed quite a bit on the internet, just google cleaning vinyl.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

you could always find something for a decent price on ebay like a technics.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Good one Jeff, totally slipped my mind too. 

While you're at it, see if you can find yourself some anti-static sleeves for the records (the diskkeeper 2.0 is great). Most of the hiss, pop and crackle people associate with vinyl is due to dirt and static. A good brush and an anti-static gun will go a long way to reducing that unwanted noise. Buying higher-quality vinyl helps too.

The anti-stat gun isn't essential, but a good brush certainly is. Also, good record playing habits. Clean it _before_ you play _and after_ you take it off the player and slide it back in to the sleeve. 

Happy spinning!


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

well bad news is I cant get the sony in canda and the places that ship it overprice it to 200 bucks.... BUT

I found this thing on newegg.ca (love those guys 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882698005

thoughts?

sry that i keep changing my mind its hard to get shit shipped to canada then I found that newegg had a few... so is the company anygood... reveiws seem positve enough


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=turntable&x=0&y=0

list of everything that newegg has... 150 bucks is my MAX budget


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Encountered this ad in Whitby if 
anyone's interested.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Pepper........I have a couple plus?? at home......I'll try to remember to check them out and get them sorted into one place........I know i def'n. have one good one (pour moi)..........maybe there is another "good" one in the lot......these have their own power cord, but plug into an older? home sterio amp via 2 rca jacks...(most of my "sound system stuff is back to the early 70's & 80's...lol)


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

I still dont have an answer on the Ion table at newegg.ca i really want to order as soon as a can


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> I still dont have an answer on the Ion table at newegg.ca i really want to order as soon as a can


Can you do ebay? If so, we'll spend a few minutes and track you down an auction with a descent table and price for you. You'll get so much more for the money buying used.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

i dont think ebay is an option or anything used really ill be using my dads credit card and he doesnt want to use stuff like that


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The Ion table is USB only, it's purpose is for ripping vinyl.

You won't be able to hook it up to an amp directly.

I'll be coming back to Carrot River sometime in the next few months, if you can wait I have no problem trying to track you down a used table and you and your dad can pop over and give me cash and pick it up.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

in the description....

The ION TTUSB05 even features a standard RCA line output for connecting to your home stereo or home theater system with no hassles.

so wont it work with home stereo?


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

lol and meeting with random stranger on internet is even more of a nono  it aint you its just the way it goes


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pepper_Roni said:


> lol and meeting with random stranger on internet is even more of a nono  it aint you its just the way it goes


I'm sorry to hear that your dad is scared of strangers, as I did say you and your dad.

I'm just trying to help, but I see you are hell bent on getting some cheap table online, so you might as well go with the ION then.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

ok now for the last of my shenanigans


theres also an audio technica for 30 bucks more on newegg is it any better?
its a AT-PL50
it sounds like the audio tech can switch between the intergrated phono or let the stereo do the work (if it has a phono)

or should i just go with the ion thing


----------

